# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HXCMagMA V1.0.0.2 BlackBerry Module Released, MEP0 Unlocking, Read Code, Read Info

## mohamed73

*HXCMagMA V1.0.0.2 BlackBerry Module Released, MEP0 Unlocking, Read Code, Read Info*   What's new ?   Introducing BlackBerry Module  BlackBerry Read info 
BlackBerry Read Code 
BlackBerry MEP 0 Unlocking 
BlackBerry Direct Unlocking   Here is list of BlackBerry Supported Models & Support Functions  BlackBerry Module Supported Models List  *BlackBerry 6120   *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6210  *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6220   *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6230   *  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6280  *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6510 *  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6710 *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6720 * 
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 6750* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7100* 
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 7100g*  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 7100i*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 7100r *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 7100t *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7100v* 
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7100x*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7105t *  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7130 * 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7130c *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7130e *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7130g *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 7130v *  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7210 *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7230 *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7250 *  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 7270    *  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7280*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7290 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7510  *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7520*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7730*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7750*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 7780*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8100*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8100 Pearl*  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8110*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8110 Pearl* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8120 *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 8130*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8220  *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8230 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8300*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8300 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8310*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8310 Curve* 
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8310v *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8320*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8330 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8330 World Edition*  
    Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8350i*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 8500  *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 8500 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8520  *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 8520 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry 8520 Gemini*  
        Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 8530* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 8530 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 8700 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8700c*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8700f*  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8700g*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8700i* 
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8700r *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8700v* 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8703e*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 8705*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8705g *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8707g  *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8707v *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8800*
                    Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8801* 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8810* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8820* 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8830*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8830 World Edition* 
    Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 8900* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 8900 Curve*
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry 8900 Javelin*  
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry 9000 *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9000 Bold*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9100* 
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9100 Pearl*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9105* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9105 Pearl*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9220  * 
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9220 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9300*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9300 Curve 3G*
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9315*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9315 Curve * 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9320 *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9320 Curve* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9330 *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9330 Curve 3G* 
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9350 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9350 Curve* 
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9360*  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9360 Curve* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9370*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry 9370 Curve* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9380  *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9380 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9500*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry 9500 Storm*  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9520  *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9520 Storm 2* 
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9525 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9530*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9530 Storm* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9550 * 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9550 Odin*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9550 Storm 2*  
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9600* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9630 *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9630 Niagara* 
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9630 Tour* 
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9650 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9650 Bold*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9700*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9780*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9780 Bold*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9790*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9790 Bold* 
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9800 *  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9800 Torch*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9810*
                    Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9810 Torch*
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9820*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9820 Curve* 
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9830*
                    Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9830 Curve*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9830 Curve Touch*  
      Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry 9850* 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9850 Torch*  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9860* 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9860 Torch* 
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9900*  
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9900 Bold*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9930* 
                  Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9930 Bold Touch* 
        Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9980* 
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9980 Bold *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9981  *  
                Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry 9981 Bold*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bellagio*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold 9000*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold 9650 *  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold 9780*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry Bold 9790* 
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold 9900*
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold 9980* 
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold 9981*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Bold Touch 9930*  
       Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 3G*  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 3G 9300* 
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 3G 9330*  
       Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 3G 9370 * 
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 8300*
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 8310*  
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 8500 *  
        Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 8520 *  
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 8530*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 8900 *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 9220 *  
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 9315 *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 9320*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 9350*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 9360 * 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 9370 *  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 9380* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Curve 9820* 
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve 9830*  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve Touch*  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry Curve Touch 9370*  
      Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Curve Touch 9830*
        Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Gemini 8520 *  
        Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Niagara 9630*  
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Odin 9550*  
           Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Onyx I*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Onyx II *  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Onyx III  *  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry P9980*  
                 Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry P9980 Porsche*  
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry P9981*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry P9981 Porsche*  
       Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Pearl 8100* 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Pearl 8110*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Pearl 9100 *  
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry Pearl 9105  *  
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Pearl Flip * 
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes *
BlackBerry Pearl Flip 8220* 
      Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Porsche P9980 *  
        Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry Porsche P9981*  
         Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry RIM 850 * 
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry RIM 857*  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes  *BlackBerry Storm *  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Storm 2*  
               Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Storm 9500*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Storm 9530*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Thunder*  
              Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Torch 9800* 
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Torch 9810*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Torch 9850 *  
          Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Torch 9860*  
            Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *BlackBerry Tour* 
                   Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock *
BlackBerry Tour 9630*  
             Read Phone Info, Read Unlock Codes, Direct Unlock  *Direct Unlock* means *MEP 0 Unlocking Solution* 
Read Unlock Codes means After Read code you have to Enter code Manually from Keyboard 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  BlackBerry 8520 MEP 0 Unlocking / Direct Unlocking      BlackBerry 9220 MEP 0 Unlocking / Direct Unlocking      BlackBerry 9320 MEP 0 Unlocking / Direct Unlocking      BlackBerry 9860 Read Code      BlackBerry 9860 MEP 0 Unlocking / Direct Unlocking     
It's not a *Hidden Test Reports*  
Check it out  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *!! REVOLUTION IS JUST STARTED !!*

----------

